# Big Game Sunday & IFTTT tests



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Hey all,

I wanted to give you all a heads-up about a couple of experiments we're working on for this Sunday's big game. We don't usually tag commercial breaks in sporting events, because sporting events are mostly watched live, and many of them are regional by nature.

That said, everyone knows that this Sunday's commercials are some of the best, highest quality commercials of the year. So, we're going to tag the game backwards, with the commercials and the halftime show marked as if it were the program, and the game marked as if it was the commercial.

As usual, the SKIP function will not show up until after the game has finished. But, once the green SKIP icon shows up next to your recording of the game, you can watch the recording and use the SKIP or D button to jump to the commercial segments quickly. Padding the game with extra time at the end of the recording should not be a problem either. We'll keep tagging until the game is done.

This "GameSkip" functionality should work for all TiVo boxes that have SKIP enabled today. However, there are a few things that could go wrong. We use closed-captioning data as a guide to lineup our commercial tag markers with the program. This works great for regular shows, but not all commercials have closed-captioning. Similarly, if there are lots of local/regional commercials that air during the game, that could screw things up as well. If you record the game from NBC and your local station doesn't do anything fancy, we think (fingers crossed) it should work for everyone.

As an added bonus, we're starting to go live with support for IFTTT. IFTTT is an acronym that stands for "if this, then that". They are a free service that provides connections between tons of consumer electronics device and Internet services. We have pre-programmed a few example "Applets" on IFTTT to help you get started. One of them allows you to have IFTTT send a button command to your TiVo box whenever a commercial break is detected. Once you have enabled this Applet, it will send the SKIP / D button to your box every time a commercial airs. Or, when combined with our Big Game experiment, you can use it to watch the game afterwards, and IFTTT will jump you from commercial break to commercial break automatically, stopping only to include the half-time show. If you have a Roamio or BOLT device running TiVo Experience 3 or TiVo Experience 4 (aka Hydra), you will receive a TiVo message and an invite to join IFTTT. These messages will start to go out in the next day or two, along with an App on your TiVo box that gives you a code to pair your TiVo account with your IFTTT account.

For auto-skip to work, you need to be running TiVo Experience 4. We will be enabling IFTTT for all devices running TE4. We are working to support IFTTT on TiVo Experience 3 with all other features, but there are still a lot more boxes running TE3, and we won't be able to activate them all on IFTTT this week, probably only 100,000 or so. The remainder of the boxes will be enabled in waves over the next couple of weeks.

We will have example IFTTT Applets that show you how to trigger the find-my-remote button using your voice from a Google Assistant or Amazon Alexa powered device. We are also working to create a TiVo Skip command so that you can tell your Google or Amazon device to send the skip button command. I'll weigh in with more details in the coming days, but I wanted to make sure you all heard it here first!

This is just the beginning of us enabling the smart home services that we showed at the Consumer Electronics Show earlier this month. We have lots more coming, and also plan to bring these features back to Premiere customers running TiVo Experience 3 as well. Stay tuned.

-Ted


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> For auto-skip to work, you need to be running TiVo Experience 4.


Ugh, had my hopes up, briefly.

It seems peculiar that this one, killer feature is restricted to Hydra/gen4.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

After we signup for the necessary services, what will be required for auto-skip to work? Does the app on the TiVo constantly listen for commercials and then forward the request to IFTTT which then sends the command back to TiVo to initiate the SKIP button?


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Ugh, had my hopes up, briefly.
> 
> It seems peculiar that this one, killer feature is restricted to Hydra/gen4.


And it appears that this killer feature strongly resembles kmttg's AutoSkip feature which works with gen3. If, in fact, TiVo will now be tagging the end of program segments in addition to the beginning, this will greatly improve kmttg's version which currently has to do some intelligent guessing on segment end tags (if I'm correctly recalling how that operates). I confidently hope that kmttg will be updated to take advantage of this new information, if available.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> Ugh, had my hopes up, briefly.
> 
> It seems peculiar that this one, killer feature is restricted to Hydra/gen4.


Only initially. It requires us to back-port a database change. I'm working with the product team on a plan to support this in the near future.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

This is like my dream I can't stand football and don't want to see one second of the game. Only record for commercials and halftime lol. It would be better if skip worked in real time because I probably won't wait until its totally over to start watching. The auto skip sounds awesome as well! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

mrizzo80 said:


> After we signup for the necessary services, what will be required for auto-skip to work? Does the app on the TiVo constantly listen for commercials and then forward the request to IFTTT which then sends the command back to TiVo to initiate the SKIP button?


The app on the TiVo only does one thing - it helps you link your accounts. From that point on, the TiVo box talks and listens to the TiVo service. The TiVo service then talks and listens to IFTTT. In the case of Auto-Skip, the box just alerts the service (and then IFTTT) that a commercial break has occurred. Then, an Applet on IFTTT decides what to do. The Applet could open your garage door or set off a siren for all we know. In this case, the Applet sends a button press back to your TiVo box. You can choose any button, but the "D" button sends the skip command. The round-trip takes about 4 seconds.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> This is just the beginning of us enabling the smart home services that we showed at the Consumer Electronics Show earlier this month.


I'd prefer user profiles and associated personalization, even if only through a mobile app UI, but this all sounds interesting and could be fun, and (nearly) any innovation is better than none.

Hope the NFL experiment works out, though having both start & stop markers for commercial breaks would be a boon across the board.


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

Stupid question.....

When I go to IFTTT to activate, it asks me:

Enter the activation code from your TiVo device. 

Where is this?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> In this case, the Applet sends a button press back to your TiVo box. You can choose any button, but the "D" button sends the skip command. The round-trip takes about 4 seconds.


What happens if the user presses the "D" button on their remote during that 4-second window, before the IFTTT button press arrives?


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

mjthor1 said:


> Stupid question.....
> 
> When I go to IFTTT to activate, it asks me:
> 
> ...





TiVo_Ted said:


> Hey all,
> If you have a Roamio or BOLT device running TiVo Experience 3 or TiVo Experience 4 (aka Hydra), you should receive an invite to join IFTTT in the next day or two, along with an App on your TiVo box that gives you a code to pair your TiVo account with your IFTTT account.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mjthor1 said:


> Stupid question.....
> 
> When I go to IFTTT to activate, it asks me:
> 
> ...


From @TiVo_Ted's OP:


TiVo_Ted said:


> If you have a Roamio or BOLT device running TiVo Experience 3 or TiVo Experience 4 (aka Hydra), you should receive an invite to join IFTTT in the next day or two, along with an App on your TiVo box that gives you a code to pair your TiVo account with your IFTTT account.


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> From @TiVo_Ted's OP:
> ​


OK thank you.


----------



## jcrandall (Feb 9, 2017)

I've never used any ITTT technology, but auto-skip would be a great feature for watching regular prime-time TV off DVR. Is there any equipment needed or anything, or will everything just be running an app on the Tivo (basically turning it on)?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

mjthor1 said:


> Stupid question.....
> 
> When I go to IFTTT to activate, it asks me:
> 
> ...


You will get the activation code from the IFTTT app on your TiVo box. This app will be released in the next day or two for Experience 4 customers and phased out to the Experience 3 customers over the coming weeks.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

jcrandall said:


> I've never used any ITTT technology, but auto-skip would be a great feature for watching regular prime-time TV off DVR. Is there any equipment needed or anything, or will everything just be running an app on the Tivo (basically turning it on)?


The "App" that does this actually runs in the cloud. But, yes it is a set-it and forget-it thing once you enable it on IFTTT.


----------



## jcrandall (Feb 9, 2017)

Sweet - *Thanks Ted!*

One more quick question - will the option be available for Mini's as well (or just work automatically if it is set on the Roamio/Bolt)?

Great feature addition! Off topic question - any chance of skip mode tagging for big sports events like Olympics or National Championship games on network TV? Only think to ask since the super bowl is getting special treatment...


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

I just had to re-edit my original post here. I have been informed that we still have so many boxes running TiVo Experience 3 that we will need to enable boxes to run IFTTT in waves. We should have about 100,000 boxes enabled this week, and we can do 20k-50k boxes every day or two starting next week. That means it will take us 2-3 weeks to get IFTTT turned on for everyone. Apparently we've increased the rate at which we communicate between the device & service to 250 milliseconds, and we need to be careful not to go too fast.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

jcrandall said:


> Sweet - *Thanks Ted!*
> 
> One more quick question - will the option be available for Mini's as well (or just work automatically if it is set on the Roamio/Bolt)?
> 
> Great feature addition! Off topic question - any chance of skip mode tagging for big sports events like Olympics or National Championship games on network TV? Only think to ask since the super bowl is getting special treatment...


MINI's should be included automatically, unless the only DVR is a Premiere. We're still working on that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Only initially. It requires us to back-port a database change. I'm working with the product team on a plan to support this in the near future.


Oh, OK; thanks for the efforts, and the feedback, @TiVo_Ted.

I'm curious, is there any sort of audio clips hidden away in our TiVos that could be combined with a remote command to act as notifications/alarms? Ditto visual dialogs?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Only initially. It requires us to back-port a database change. I'm working with the product team on a plan to support this in the near future.


Also, my apologies. The cynic in me assumed ya'll might be leveraging auto-skip as a way to entice more users to Hydra/gen4.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Also, my apologies. The cynic in me assumed ya'll might be leveraging auto-skip as a way to entice more users to Hydra/gen4.


Shhhhhh.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

I received my access code and set up an account. IFTTT only lets you set up auto skip for one box. I selected my Roamio Plus. It worked on the Roamio Plus although it seemed slightly delayed before auto skip kicked in.

It did not work on my Mini's. Perhaps it can be updated to select Auto Skip for all boxes. Glad they added this.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> I received my access code and set up an account. IFTTT only lets you set up auto skip for one box.


It looks like (at least for the time being), you'll need to create a NEW applet for each additional TiVo in your household. It's not as easy to get up and running, but it still does the job.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

Good to know! I will give that a try tonight.



steinbch said:


> It looks like (at least for the time being), you'll need to create a NEW applet for each additional TiVo in your household. It's not as easy to get up and running, but it still does the job.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> I received my access code and set up an account. IFTTT only lets you set up auto skip for one box. I selected my Roamio Plus. It worked on the Roamio Plus although it seemed slightly delayed before auto skip kicked in.


I tried it on my Roamio Plus, too, and autoskip doesn't seem to be working. I created an account, using the code shown on the IFTTT app. I selected the correct TiVo to detect the skip segment, same TiVo to send the command to, and chose D Button for the command. No autoskip. On the applet screen, it shows it was created today, but the status says "Never run." The screen says the applet should run automatically in a few seconds. Never seems to happen. Is that the problem? When autoskip works, should "Never run" change to something else? I tried signing out on the webpage, and signing back in. Autoskip applet still shows "Never run."


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

steinbch said:


> It looks like (at least for the time being), you'll need to create a NEW applet for each additional TiVo in your household. It's not as easy to get up and running, but it still does the job.


Yes, this was one of my complaints as well. This problem gets worse the more Applets you have. Each one has to be setup once for every box. We're talking through possible solution. Fortunately, you only have to do it once.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Still waiting for the invitation e-mail with my activation code ...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

windracer said:


> Still waiting for the invitation e-mail with my activation code ...


You get the code from the IFTTT app on your TiVo


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

windracer said:


> Still waiting for the invitation e-mail with my activation code ...





cherry ghost said:


> You get the code from the IFTTT app on your TiVo


The IFTTT app is being rolled-out to TiVos in waves, with priority for Hydra/gen4 boxes:


TiVo_Ted said:


> You will get the activation code from the IFTTT app on your TiVo box. This app will be released in the next day or two for Experience 4 customers and phased out to the Experience 3 customers over the coming weeks.





TiVo_Ted said:


> I just had to re-edit my original post here. I have been informed that we still have so many boxes running TiVo Experience 3 that we will need to enable boxes to run IFTTT in waves. We should have about 100,000 boxes enabled this week, and we can do 20k-50k boxes every day or two starting next week. That means it will take us 2-3 weeks to get IFTTT turned on for everyone. Apparently we've increased the rate at which we communicate between the device & service to 250 milliseconds, and we need to be careful not to go too fast.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> The IFTTT app is being rolled-out to TiVos in waves, with priority for Hydra/gen4 boxes:
> ​


And I already have it on a gen3 box.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

humbb said:


> And it appears that this killer feature strongly resembles kmttg's AutoSkip feature which works with gen3. If, in fact, TiVo will now be tagging the end of program segments in addition to the beginning, this will greatly improve kmttg's version which currently has to do some intelligent guessing on segment end tags (if I'm correctly recalling how that operates). I confidently hope that kmttg will be updated to take advantage of this new information, if available.


Except that as the TiVo AutoSKIP IFTTT App runs in the Cloud, so no need for the user to have a local computer (or Raspberry Pi) running, so it will be easier for non-techy types.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

cherry ghost said:


> You get the code from the IFTTT app on your TiVo


I thought I should be waiting for the code in a message in
Home->Menu->Help-Messages


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> I thought I should be waiting for the code in a message in
> Home->Menu->Help-Messages


When you select the IFTTT App on your TiVo it gives you a code.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks (still waiting for the App)


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> And I already have it on a gen3 box.


Yup, I have the app on my gen3 Roamio Plus and Bolt. Autoskip doesn't seem to work on either (I modified the applet settings on ifttt.com to switch between the two, and test both, and neither work). So maybe I've gotten the app on my TiVos, and it generates a code to enter at ifttt.com, but the actual apps on my TiVos aren't working yet? The activity log on ifttt.com doesn't show anything coming from my TiVos.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

justen_m said:


> I have the app on my gen3 Roamio Plus and Bolt. Autoskip doesn't seem to work on either


What software version are you running on the BOLT? If also gen3, then you have your answer.

From @TiVo_Ted's OP:


TiVo_Ted said:


> For auto-skip to work, you need to be running TiVo Experience 4.


And a later reply addressed gen3 boxes:


TiVo_Ted said:


> Only initially. It requires us to back-port a database change. I'm working with the product team on a plan to support this in the near future.




edit: p.s. As for general IFTTT support (i.e. putting aside auto-skip), @TiVo_Ted provided that info in the OP:


TiVo_Ted said:


> If you have a Roamio or BOLT device running TiVo Experience 3 or TiVo Experience 4 (aka Hydra), ...
> 
> ... also plan to bring these features back to Premiere customers running TiVoExperience 3 as well. Stay tuned.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

That is sort of what I thought might be the case, but then the app showed up, and somebody mentioned it was working on their Roamio Plus. They must have upgraded to gen 4. Both my RP and Bolt are still gen 3. It is tempting to upgrade my Bolt to Hydra. I was _hoping_ maybe things got rolled out earlier than planned. It has been known to happen. Maybe not with TiVo, but I always get my packages from Amazon earlier than the projected delivery date.


----------



## johnpowers (Nov 7, 2016)

Does Roamio mean it will also be available for Roamio OTA?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

johnpowers said:


> Does Roamio mean it will also be available for Roamio OTA?


Yes, with associated gen4/gen3 caveats.


----------



## johnpowers (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you krkaufman. How exactly do you confirm which Experience you are on?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

johnpowers said:


> How exactly do you confirm which Experience you are on?


Hydra/gen4 is a noticeable difference.


kbmb said:


>


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

johnpowers said:


> Thank you krkaufman. How exactly do you confirm which Experience you are on?


Hit the TiVo button. If there are pictures on top it's the classic (Gen3) UI. If they are on the bottom it's Hydra (Gen4). Classic says TiVo Central. Hydra says Home.

Plus what he said.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

"How do I know if I'm on Hydra?"

"If you're asking, you're not".


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

stile99 said:


> "How do I know if I'm on Hydra?"
> 
> "If you're asking using the Live Guide, you're not".


FTFY


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

humbb said:


> FTFY


Nah, the ambiguity of the original was what made it funny, along with its basic truth.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Nah, the ambiguity of the original was what made it funny, along with its basic truth.


True, I was thinking we could make a whole new thread a la Jeff Foxworthy entitled: "You know you're not on Hydra if ... <fill it in>"


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

If you want to learn more about where we're headed with IFTTT, our Director of Innovation has setup a private Facebook group where you can learn more:
TiVo IFTTT Facebook Page


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I like Hyda.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

humbb said:


> True, I was thinking we could make a whole new thread a la Jeff Foxworthy entitled: "You know you're not on Hydra if ... <fill it in>"


Oh dear. I have a Roamio on top of my Premiere. 

It does run Hydra however.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> You get the code from the IFTTT app on your TiVo


Right ... still waiting for that too.


----------



## Alex Seifert (Feb 2, 2018)

Got code. All set up. Not working? Anyone have a fix?


----------



## tiv0_Shoop (Feb 1, 2018)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> I received my access code and set up an account. IFTTT only lets you set up auto skip for one box. I selected my Roamio Plus. It worked on the Roamio Plus although it seemed slightly delayed before auto skip kicked in.


Hey Scott, David Shoop from TiVo.... First, thanks for being one of the first to sign up. We're excited about this and hope you will be too!

Regarding the Skip Applet - You will need to create an applet for each box you want to enable for AutoSkip. This is the framework of IFTTT. There is no way to have a single applet control multiple TiVo(s).

Regarding the delay - There is an ~5 second delay for the Skip to happen once the SKIP notification appears on screen. This is the round trip time it takes to send the command from your box, then to TiVo, then to IFTTT, back to TiVo and down to your box. Expect to see this ~5 second delay each time.

We will be posting more info on our Facebook page so you may want to join that group if you haven't do so yet. Log into Facebook | Facebook

Important note: we are doing our best to bring you things as fast as possible! This is only the beginning of many more things to come. Any and all feedback is welcome!


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I got it set up and working tonite. A few times it was wayyy longer than 5 seconds so I skipped using the D button but later it would kick in and double skip bascially so I would have to rew but then once the prompt re appeared and it double skipped again lol. Im sure its just new and takes time to get used to. I love the idea tho


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Noelmel said:


> I got it set up and working tonite. A few times it was wayyy longer than 5 seconds so I skipped using the D button but later it would kick in and double skip bascially so I would have to rew but then once the prompt re appeared and it double skipped again lol. Im sure its just new and takes time to get used to. I love the idea tho


Yeah, I was concerned about that impatience factor...


krkaufman said:


> What happens if the user presses the "D" button on their remote during that 4-second window, before the IFTTT button press arrives?


Might be worthwhile creating a new network-only skip "button" that can be sent from IFTTT, and ignored if a manual skip from a traditional source has been received within the expected IFTTT auto-skip window.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tiv0_Shoop said:


> We will be posting more info on our Facebook page so you may want to join that group if you haven't do so yet. Log into Facebook | Facebook
> 
> Important note: we are doing our best to bring you things as fast as possible! This is only the beginning of many more things to come. Any and all feedback is welcome!


You'll have cracked the code if you can find a way to leverage IFTTT and social media to provide automatic recheduling/shifting of recordings when programming schedules slip due to live program overruns (sports, awards shows) or unexpected interruptions (Presidential addresses), etc.

The One Life-Changing Feature that European DVRs Have and American DVRs Don't


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Is it going to be working for TiVo experience 3 in time for the super bowl? Why are you rolling this out to experience 3 boxes if it doesn't work?


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SugarBowl said:


> Is it going to be working for TiVo experience 3 in time for the super bowl? Why are you rolling this out to experience 3 boxes if it doesn't work?


You may want to give @TiVo_Ted's OP another read. You're confusing IFTTT and auto-skip with the separate experiment they're conducting for the Super Bowl, related to skipping content to more quickly get to the ads (if I'm understanding the premise).


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

johnpowers said:


> How exactly do you confirm which Experience you are on?


Does your TiVO screen look like a PC's BIOS screen? Yes, you're running Experience 3 Classic.


----------



## SGR215 (Jan 20, 2004)

Unfortunately, IFTTT functionality will not work as intended when it comes to events that require near-instantaneous actions (e.g. auto-skip). In ideal situations it might work good enough but things are rarely ever ideal and many variables are beyond the control of the consumer (e.g. Tivo Cloud and IFTTT server load). This might not be a big deal if the auto-skip task wasn't critical but it is. One might say, "Why is the task critical? It's just an auto-skip task". Here's the problem: If the task is delayed you have two options, you either wait for it to process or you manually skip because the auto-task process is taking to long to execute. In both instances you'll grow increasingly more frustrated because you'll either be forced to watch some ads while you wait for the task to execute or you'll get double skips if you choose to be impatient and just manually skip.

These issues can already be seen in above posts. One post already complained about a double skip and another post said there was significant latency. Expect to see a ton of these sorts of posts in the future.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Been over 24 hrs already since the new IFTTT SKIP feature, why is it taking so long to fix the double SKIP bug. And I did't buy a Tivo to sit through 4 seconds of commercials! 

...IFTTT is a great enhancement to Tivo. I'm sure these minor issues will be worked out. And if the 4 seconds delay is an issue, then just set up kmttg on a Raspberry Pi Zero


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Thanks (still waiting for the App)


I got an invite to the FB group and message through the TiVo Inbox, do I need to do anything to get App (I am looking on Hydra Bolt in Apps-All) or just wait...


----------



## SGR215 (Jan 20, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Been over 24 hrs already since the new IFTTT SKIP feature, why is it taking so long to fix the double SKIP *bug*. And I did't buy a Tivo to sit through *4 seconds* of commercials!
> 
> ...IFTTT is a great enhancement to Tivo. I'm sure these minor issues will be worked out. And if the 4 seconds delay is an issue, then just set up kmttg on a Raspberry Pi Zero


The double skip issue isn't a bug -- the IFTTT applet operates exactly as intended when the issue occurs. Also, the four second delay is merely an ideal figure thrown out by Tivo. In reality, the delay will vary widely. Google 'IFTTT delay' or 'IFTTT slow' and you'll see what I mean. If it were always four seconds, the double skip issue wouldn't even be a problem for most people (unless you REALLY don't like ads... LOL).

For the record, I have extensive experience with IFTTT and smart home platforms in general. I have also spent countless hours working with IFTTT. As such, I totally agree that IFTTT integration is an awesome addition to Tivo. I just felt it was necessary to point out that IFTTT doesn't really do well with critical tasks that require near-instant execution.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm still waiting for the App on my Tivo, so I haven't been able to give it a try yet. If the delay bothers me, I'll use kmttg Skip on my Pi Zero, or I'll just pick up the remote. Anyway, I am interested in what Tivo is doing with IFTTT.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks, David! I created an applet for each box last night and everything is working great! It is a great feature. I have joined the facebook group and look forward to it.

Scott



tiv0_Shoop said:


> Hey Scott, David Shoop from TiVo.... First, thanks for being one of the first to sign up. We're excited about this and hope you will be too!
> 
> Regarding the Skip Applet - You will need to create an applet for each box you want to enable for AutoSkip. This is the framework of IFTTT. There is no way to have a single applet control multiple TiVo(s).
> 
> ...


----------



## bottsjw (Mar 26, 2003)

Looks like my Bolt has the IFTTT app...yay
when I try to enter I get this....not yay.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

so I got the message this AM... 

but still no app..

Am I looking in the right spot ..APPs

If so what does the APP say 

thanks


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Isn't this a beyond crazy way to do this? Why isn't it just an option we enable in the Tivo (like ReplayTV used to have) to AutoSkip automatically all the time. Sending this through a cloud service is insane, unless you are trying to circumvent a legal issue by not building in the feature?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Cheezmo said:


> Sending this through a cloud service is insane, *unless you are trying to circumvent a legal issue by not building in the feature?*


ding ding ding... we have a winner!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Cheezmo said:


> Why isn't it just an option we enable in the Tivo (*like ReplayTV used to* have)


Kinda answered your own question.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

scottfll954 said:


> so I got the message this AM...but still no app.


Same here. I even tried a reboot, still no App.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

You’re not missing anything for now. 

“Activation code is temporarily unavailable. Please check back later.”


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Here's a "How to" from the Facebook Group:


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

So I got the IFTTT message on my TiVo today but don't see the app anywhere on the box so I can get my code....guess I just need to wait?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I too got the message on my Hydra Roamio this morning, but no app yet. Not like I wanted a Friday distraction from work , will check again later.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

scottfll954 said:


> Am I looking in the right spot ..APPs
> 
> If so what does the APP say


The app is titled IFTTT. On mine it's down at the bottom of the app list, below Spotify and iHeartRadio.

But they're rolling it out over time so you might just have to wait your turn to see it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

You'll see it here when available:


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

osu1991 said:


> I too got the message on my Hydra Roamio this morning, but no app yet. Not like I wanted a Friday distraction from work , will check again later.


The guys who built this feature are supporting people via a private group on FB right now. All Experience 4/Hydra boxes should have the IFTTT app by now. If not, we'll have to push it manually. Shoop is staying on top of his FB messages to add TSN's as they come in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm on Hydra and still no App.
I'll shoot Shoop a FB message.


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

NFW am I signing up for a Facebook account for TiVo (or anyone else) so thanks so much to Tony_T for the PDF of info from there. 

On Hydra and no app, no Smart Home apps at all. 503 Page not working message from ITTT. 

So far... not that fun an experience.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

susandennis said:


> NFW am I signing up for a Facebook account for TiVo (or anyone else) so thanks so much to Tony_T for the PDF of info from there.
> 
> On Hydra and no app, no Smart Home apps at all. 503 Page not working message from ITTT.
> 
> So far... not that fun an experience.


I think your expectations may be high for what you consider a "fun" experience. The TiVo team is rolling this out as a beta and trying to address issues as they come up. Maybe you should wait for commercial release which may meet your expectations for level of service.


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

Point taken. The message I got via TiVo did not indicate it was beta OR that it was not available now. So my expectations got set incorrectly. I have now reset.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

As I don't have Facebook and have no plans to create an account it would be great if people could occasionally post here some of the new items mentioned on Facebook. Thanks for the instructions. I'll have to check to see if I have the app when I get home from work.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

You can set a Tivo IFTTT App to "Send me an email when TiVo adds a new trigger or action"


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Ted seems to have addressed two issues on the FB page 1) you haven't gotten the app yet and 2) there are some problems generating the activation code.

For 1) TiVo is rolling this out in waves, PM him or Schoop on FB with your TSN to jump to the front of the line. For 2) they are working on it, maybe a load issue.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Got it, working as expected. Great start, TiVo!


----------



## alarson83 (Oct 27, 2009)

So is IFTTT just the first step, for some initial alexa\google home integration, or will there not be any direct integration with google home\alexa?

And yeah, the rollout of this is weird. Ive gotten no invitation for IFTTT, though i now see the app is there (though getting the 'temporarily unvailable' error for the code), but before any of that i got a message from tivo about the super bowl thing that talked about IFTTT without explaining _anything_ well.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

markp99 said:


> Got it, working as expected. Great start, TiVo!


I have been a long time tivo user on and off ...
99 percent of the time when they say a new feature is coming to us users ,it takes months,
this was quick and the auto skip function is a win win


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

NYHeel said:


> As I don't have Facebook and have no plans to create an account it would be great if people could occasionally post here some of the new items mentioned on Facebook. Thanks for the instructions. I'll have to check to see if I have the app when I get home from work.


There are six Applets already available created by TiVo.

"OK Google, Skip"
"Alexa, trigger Skip"
"Send me an email when TiVo adds a new trigger or action"
"OK Google, find my remote"
"Alexa, trigger find my remote"
"Automatically trigger SkipMode"

You'll also be able to create your own.
An example given on the IFTTT app on the TiVo is
"Pause your TiVo if your smart doorbell rings"


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

Working great.. Just wish I could add more than one button push an applet (IE: trigger my shows would push TiVo twice)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> There are six Applets already available created by TiVo.
> 
> "OK Google, Skip"
> "Alexa, trigger Skip"
> ...


I assume that TiVo is still planning on a native Alexa skill for voice control, right?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Got the App!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Got the SKIP Applet working. Very Nice. I understand that there is a delay for IFTTT to issue the SKIP command, but not knowing the inner working of Tivo and this App, I was wondering if the Applet could "look ahead" for the SKIP, and thereby have a user-adjustable SKIP (i.e. tell the Applet to SKIP 5 seconds early, thereby eliminating the delay)


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Tony_T said:


> Got the SKIP Applet working. Very Nice. I understand that there is a delay for IFTTT to issue the SKIP command, but not knowing the inner working of Tivo and this App, I was wondering if the Applet could "look ahead" for the SKIP, and thereby have a user-adjustable SKIP (i.e. tell the Applet to SKIP 5 seconds early, thereby eliminating the delay)


Not a bad idea. TiVo might not want to do this though, due to the variability it introduces. Some people may complain (and call Support) that it's auto-skipping too soon if their program gets clipped.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

mrizzo80 said:


> Not a bad idea. TiVo might not want to do this though, due to the variability it introduces. Some people may complain (and call Support) that it's auto-skipping too soon if their program gets clipped.


Not really, as this could be user-entered into the IFTTT SKIP Applet.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Tony_T said:


> Not really, as this could be user-entered into the IFTTT SKIP Applet.


Not sure I follow. I don't know anything about IFTTT, but doesn't the TiVo box initiate the request that eventually goes out to IFTTT? If so, TiVo controls the workflow, so they would need to make the change, right?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

GameSkip/IFTTT message pop-up received on Hydra'd BOLT:


----------



## larryhitz (Sep 30, 2016)

Cheezmo said:


> Isn't this a beyond crazy way to do this? Why isn't it just an option we enable in the Tivo (like ReplayTV used to have) to AutoSkip automatically all the time. Sending this through a cloud service is insane, unless you are trying to circumvent a legal issue by not building in the feature?


LITIGATION by advertisers crushed ReplayTV. Seems the courts don't like AUTOMATIC commercial skip.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

NYHeel said:


> I assume that TiVo is still planning on a native Alexa skill for voice control, right?


I believe so, and shouldn't require IFTTT once it's available.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> GameSkip/IFTTT message pop-up received on Hydra'd BOLT:
> 
> View attachment 32721


Received that about 45 minutes ago; no IFTTT app yet. I have forced a couple connections. I noticed that my ~11am connection failed... I wonder if that's why my box is behind.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

mrizzo80 said:


> Not sure I follow. I don't know anything about IFTTT, but doesn't the TiVo box initiate the request that eventually goes out to IFTTT? If so, TiVo controls the workflow, so they would need to make the change, right?


Not sure how Tivo/IFTTT handles SKIP, but if it knows or can know in advance of the SKIP point then maybe the delay can be lessened.
But if Tivo/IFTTT only knows when the commercial starts, then forget my suggestion.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I got the message on my Experience 3 Bolts this morning. A more detailed rundown of what currently works and doesn't on an Exp 3 box would be helpful.

For example, will *all* IFTTT apps that attempt to emulate a remote button fail on Exp 3 currently? All I know so far is that Find My Remote works and Auto Skip doesn't (the data showing a skippable ad block passes through IFTTT but it logs a failure).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> GameSkip/IFTTT message pop-up received on Hydra'd BOLT:


I got that too. I also got (on my Mini VOX) another "null" message today. But, sad to say, I am not into FB and choose to stay in the dark ages in the IFTTT world. I need the exercise.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I got error messages when I tried to connect but it turns out it connected anyway.


----------



## sam1070 (Jan 18, 2016)

Still haven’t got the app on my bolt + or any of my minis


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Wow. Auto skip works!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I was getting a 10 second delay on the first test.
Now only a 2 sec delay on two subsequent shows.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I just tried this on my non-Hydra Bolt and Google Home Mini. As expected, Auto-skip doesn't work, but "Hey Google, find my remote" does! Great addition!

One thing that I don't know if they considered: when listening to music (Spotify, etc.) with Google Home if you want to skip a track you say, "hey Google, skip". But, that's also the command to skip a commercial break. So if somebody's listening to music in another part of the house, will they make my TiVo recording jump ahead if they try skipping a track?


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

I have tried several times and cannot get this to work. I use IFTTT on other devices in my home and have no trouble with them. Anyone have any suggestions? I am trying to use auto skip on a bolt running Hydra.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

zexel said:


> I have tried several times and cannot get this to work. I use IFTTT on other devices in my home and have no trouble with them. Anyone have any suggestions? I am trying to use auto skip on a bolt running Hydra.


I'm a rookie with IFTTT but it looked like the iOS app had an Activity tab that listed service errors.  Any clues in there?


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

mrizzo80 said:


> I'm a rookie with IFTTT but it looked like the iOS app had an Activity tab that listed service errors. Any clues in there?


I see no service errors in the log.


----------



## defond (Dec 14, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I wanted to give you all a heads-up about a couple of experiments we're working on for this Sunday's big game. We don't usually tag commercial breaks in sporting events, because sporting events are mostly watched live, and many of them are regional by nature.
> 
> ...


I got the invite, but the app is not showing up on my Tivo bolt. I forced a connection and rebooted. That didn't seem to work. Thanks for your help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

zexel said:


> I have tried several times and cannot get this to work. I use IFTTT on other devices in my home and have no trouble with them. Anyone have any suggestions? I am trying to use auto skip on a bolt running Hydra.


The tivo rebooted on its own and auto skip now works.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

defond said:


> I got the invite, but the app is not showing up on my Tivo bolt. I forced a connection and rebooted. That didn't seem to work.


Same... message received on TiVo, but no app. I've given in and have submitted my BOLT & Mini TSNs to David Shoop via the TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate Facebook group (though they may accept them via a TCF PM, as well).


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

ah30k said:


> I think your expectations may be high for what you consider a "fun" experience. The TiVo team is rolling this out as a beta and trying to address issues as they come up. Maybe you should wait for commercial release which may meet your expectations for level of service.


I always laugh at people who misread then complain in early adopt mode.
That's always a car crash to see.


----------



## alarson83 (Oct 27, 2009)

Turned on the auto-skip.. it ended up, for some reason, skipping the first 10 minutes of Agents of Shield when i tried to watch it tonight. The behavior repeated after i rewound


----------



## SGR215 (Jan 20, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Not sure how Tivo/IFTTT handles SKIP, but if it knows or can know in advance of the SKIP point then maybe the delay can be lessened.
> But if Tivo/IFTTT only knows when the commercial starts, then forget my suggestion.


This won't work because the delay isn't consistent. I can't think of any way to fix the delay issue since its a characteristic attribute of the IFTTT service. If you add in any advanced padding, you're only going to end up clipping parts of the show.

It _may _be possible to at least prevent the double-skip issue and add in a backup option if auto-skip takes to long to occur. To do this, Tivo would need to implement an IFTTT trigger timeout. For instance, Tivo could monitor the time it takes between the 'THIS' trigger and the 'THAT' command response. If it's over a certain amount of time -- such as 20 seconds -- the command could be automatically ignored by Tivo. This would allow users to initiate a manual skip if the auto-skip takes longer than 20 seconds to occur. A popup could even be displayed that notifies the user that the IFTTT trigger has failed. However, this sort of thing isn't possible with IFTTT directly so it would have to be implemented either in the Tivo Cloud or natively in the Tivo software itself.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

SGR215 said:


> This won't work because the delay isn't consistent. I can't think of any way to fix the delay issue since its a characteristic attribute of the IFTTT service. If you add in any advanced padding, you're only going to end up clipping parts of the show.
> 
> It _may _be possible to at least prevent the double-skip issue and add in a backup option if auto-skip takes to long to occur. To do this, Tivo would need to implement an IFTTT trigger timeout. For instance, Tivo could monitor the time it takes between the 'THIS' trigger and the 'THAT' command response. If it's over a certain amount of time -- such as 20 seconds -- the command could be automatically ignored by Tivo. This would allow users to initiate a manual skip if the auto-skip takes longer than 20 seconds to occur. A popup could even be displayed that notifies the user that the IFTTT trigger has failed. However, this sort of thing isn't possible with IFTTT directly so it would have to be implemented either in the Tivo Cloud or natively in the Tivo software itself.


I also had a few times where the SKIP failed to trigger and this was noted in my IFTTT Error Log. Is there a way for the App to re-send the D Key press when an error occurs?


----------



## SGR215 (Jan 20, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> I also had a few times where the SKIP failed to trigger and this was noted in my IFTTT Error Log. Is there a way for the App to re-send the D Key press when an error occurs?


Not that I'm aware of. Does the error log provide any useful information? It's strange it outright fails but I guess it makes sense since this is still a beta feature.

I would test this myself but its still not showing up on my Bolt+ (despite getting the notification about it yesterday).


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

This post should be two separate posts. One for the Super Bowl skip experiment and one for the IFTTT experiment. I haven't read this whole thread due to time constraints, but it appears that everyone is interested in IFTTT. Personally I don't have any need for IFTTT at this time. 

What I want to know is if someone can't watch the SB live are they stuck with using the skip experiment to watch commercials or can they "skip" this skip experiment and watch the game without the commercials as the skip feature is intended?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Error log says:
SKIP Segment Detected 
Trigger Failed 
(there was a problem with the trigger)

So, maybe some code needed for If Trigger Fails : Try Again


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

dnorth12 said:


> What I want to know is if someone can't watch the SB live are they stuck with using the skip experiment to watch commercials or can they "skip" this skip experiment and watch the game without the commercials as the skip feature is intended?


From Ted's 1st post, No.
Just press the 30sec Advance


----------



## sdpadres (Dec 28, 2003)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> Thanks, David! I created an applet for each box last night and everything is working great! It is a great feature. I have joined the facebook group and look forward to it.
> 
> Scott


How do you set up a second applet? I have auto skip on my tivo box but want to add it to my minis. I've been trying to figure it out to no avail.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> From Ted's 1st post, No.
> Just press the 30sec Advance


Correct, because skip doesn't work (never has) until the recording is complete (or some time afterward). I think it's because the skip cues have to be compiled and downloaded to the TiVo.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

TiVo doesn't skip tag live events, so normally there would never be any skip marks in a football game. However, the "experiment" is to add "reverse skip" to a recording of the Super Bowl so you can later skip the game and JUST watch the commercials.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

alarson83 said:


> Turned on the auto-skip.. it ended up, for some reason, skipping the first 10 minutes of Agents of Shield when i tried to watch it tonight. The behavior repeated after i rewound


Pretty sure I can explain why that happened. Sometimes a show starts a little late, and the skip message comes up right at the beginning so you can skip to the beginning of the show. Since it isn't a full commercial break but sometimes just 10 seconds or so, if your "skip command" takes to long to arrive, the show will have already started and the skip will go to the end of the first real commercial break.

Going to be a problem using a cloud based service for interactive control of a device. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense when you are doing things that need 1-2 second response.

The only fix I can think of for this would be for Tivo to avoid sending a "pre-show" skip message unless the lead time is greater than 20 seconds or so (worst case response from IFTTT).


----------



## abcgary (Aug 12, 2015)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I wanted to give you all a heads-up about a couple of experiments we're working on for this Sunday's big game. We don't usually tag commercial breaks in sporting events, because sporting events are mostly watched live, and many of them are regional by nature.
> 
> ...


----------



## abcgary (Aug 12, 2015)

I received the message on my Tivo about IFTTT, but I do not see an app listed among the TiVo apps. I have rebooted the Box but do not see an app. Am I missing something?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

1 - so the iftt app on the tivo is really just an info screen that displays a code? And that screen never goes away even after you register ?

2 - remote finder works great when I have opened the iftttt app on my phone recently. If I haven't opened the app, then it doesn't work. 

3 - for auto skip, why do you have to pick a DVR twice ? Under what conditions would those selections not be the same DVR ? 

Great work,keep it coming ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I had the app on our Roamio Pro (gen 3) yesterday morning and it was showing an activation code (which I didn't have time to signup for an account and enter as heading off to work). This morning it's giving an error on getting the activation code but I've got the account ready now. 

Scott


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

abcgary said:


> I received the message on my Tivo about IFTTT, but I do not see an app listed among the TiVo apps. I have rebooted the Box but do not see an app. Am I missing something?


I needed to send my TSN via a private FaceBook message to Shoop on TiVo IFTTT Facebook Page


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

SugarBowl said:


> 1 - so the iftt app on the tivo is really just an info screen that displays a code? And that screen never goes away even after you register ?


The Tivo App communicates to the IFTTT Web App.
What I _think_ happens is that when the SKIP point is reached, when you see the message on your screen, the App on the Tivo gets the same message and sends it to your IFTTT account which responds back to Tivo to issue a D key press.

Convoluted way to work around Tivo legally not being able to build it directly into the Tivo software.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> The Tivo App communicates to the IFTTT Web App.
> What I _think_ happens is that when the SKIP point is reached, when you see the message on your screen, the App on the Tivo gets the same message and sends it to your IFTTT account which responds back to Tivo to issue a D key press.
> 
> Convoluted way to work around Tivo legally not being able to build it directly into the Tivo software.


Once you get the code and link your TiVo, the IFTTT app on the TiVo no longer does anything.



TiVo_Ted said:


> The app on the TiVo only does one thing - it helps you link your accounts. From that point on, the TiVo box talks and listens to the TiVo service. The TiVo service then talks and listens to IFTTT. In the case of Auto-Skip, the box just alerts the service (and then IFTTT) that a commercial break has occurred. Then, an Applet on IFTTT decides what to do. The Applet could open your garage door or set off a siren for all we know. In this case, the Applet sends a button press back to your TiVo box. You can choose any button, but the "D" button sends the skip command. The round-trip takes about 4 seconds.


Once you've linked your account, you can uncheck the IFTTT app if you want.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> The Tivo App communicates to the IFTTT Web App.
> What I _think_ happens is that when the SKIP point is reached, when you see the message on your screen, the App on the Tivo gets the same message and sends it to your IFTTT account which responds back to Tivo to issue a D key press.
> 
> Convoluted way to work around Tivo legally not being able to build it directly into the Tivo software.


It would be great if I could have my own local computer intercept the message and respond with the D key, taking the internet delay out of the process.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Lurker1 said:


> It would be great if I could have my own local computer intercept the message and respond with the D key, taking the internet delay out of the process.


You can _sort of_ do it with kmttg. I've set this up on a Raspberry Pi Zero. (This is not an easy task for most users and IFTTT is simple for anyone to set-up)
*Advantage* is that not only does it take out the internet delay, but you can also adjust the start and end of the skip.
*Disadvantage* is that it does not intercept the message, but needs to do a reverse play of SKIP programs to build a skip table, and this interrupts viewing, however, you can schedule a cron to run nightly, for example 3am.
*However*, looks like it may not work after April ("_Perhaps a more overarching concern is the certificate I'm currently using in kmttg expires in April of this year and AFAIK there's no new one available from the TiVo apps yet, so there's a possibility come April I lose all RPC functionality._")


----------



## tivobw (Oct 26, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> I needed to send my TSN via a private FaceBook message to Shoop on TiVo IFTTT Facebook Page


I did the same thing and it worked for me too. Couldn't set up the IFTTT app last night due to TiVo service issues, but able to complete the config today.

About a 5 second delay after seeing the skip message show up before it skips. Wish it were a little quicker but overall, impressed!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Once you're logged into IFTTT you can create apps for anything. For "this" you scroll down in the list of devices to TiVo (so far the only available trigger is "SKIP Segment Detected") and then for " that" you can do just about anything you want.

When you select the trigger it asks which of your TiVos the trigger should originate in.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

First, I got "Automatically trigger SkipMode" to work on my Roamio. I wanted to do the same for my Mini, so I setup a second IFTTT account (using a second email address), configured it for the TiVo Mini, and now it automatically skips commercials on both of my TiVo boxes!


----------



## johnpowers (Nov 7, 2016)

SrLANGuy said:


> First, I got "Automatically trigger SkipMode" to work on my Roamio. I wanted to do the same for my Mini, so I setup a second IFTTT account (using a second email address), configured it for the TiVo Mini, and now it automatically skips commercials on both of my TiVo boxes!


I did the same thing at first, but then found out you can have them both under one IFTTT account so I deleted my Mini account and added it to my IFTTT account I created for my Roamio. All is working great. I also have Google Mini so I created some apps for Pause and Replay. The Replay doesn't work very good because of the delay and length of Replay. I am looking for a way to send the Replay button twice when I trigger the Replay app.


----------



## dan2112 (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't have a FB account and not interested in creating one. I have done everything in the document linked earlier in the thread. How do I enable this without having to join FB.

Dan


----------



## johnpowers (Nov 7, 2016)

dan2112 said:


> I don't have a FB account and not interested in creating one. I have done everything in the document linked earlier in the thread. How do I enable this without having to join FB.
> 
> Dan


If you don't have the IFTTT app showing in your apps on your Tivo, then you will have to wait until it shows up. On the FB page there are several Tivo support people enabling the app feature to those who them a private message. If you don't want to join FB then I would PM Tivo_Ted and give him your TSN. If you have the IFTTT app and when you select it and get the activation code then go to your IFTTT account and select the Tivo Service to activate it. If you get a message that that activation number temporarily not available, then back out and retry until you get the activation code. I had better luck setting the IFTTT up on website instead of using a phone IFTTT app.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

johnpowers said:


> If you don't want to join FB then I would *PM* Tivo_Ted and give him *your TSN*.


Ted's and David's TCF IDs...

@TiVo_Ted (start a conversation)
@tiv0_Shoop (start a conversation)​... and "Start a Conversation" is the PM-equivalent function.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Got the app linked and auto-skip working, very nice.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

windracer said:


> Got the app linked and auto-skip working, very nice.


Ditto. I never used ReplayTV's Commercial Advance auto-skipping because the markers were unreliable, but this is promising.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

Am_I_Evil said:


> Working great.. Just wish I could add more than one button push an applet (IE: trigger my shows would push TiVo twice)


So I was able to create a work around to get to my shows using IFFFT and Stringify... Not super easy to get working but now if I say "Alexa, tell stringify Shows" it goes to my shows


----------



## drew224 (Dec 27, 2002)

Well I got the app after sending a PM. Now, I've been trying for 20+ minutes to get an activation code.

Any hot tips for get a code to spit out of this app? Or are they just having server issues?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

That Facebook feed is taking over my FB page.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> That Facebook feed is taking over my FB page.


Yeah, I need to turn down the notifications. It's flooding my Inbox.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Unfollow the group. You can still go in and look at the posts but it won’t take over your feed.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Ok, I got the app and set it up for the auto skip. But it does nothing. The app says it has never run. What am I not doing that causes the app not to run? I have a Bolt running the non-hydra operating system. It has been over 24 hours since I set it up. I thought if you got the code the function would work.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I wanted to give you all a heads-up about a couple of experiments we're working on for this Sunday's big game. We don't usually tag commercial breaks in sporting events, because sporting events are mostly watched live, and many of them are regional by nature.
> 
> ...


Will there ever be a way to set up auto-skip without signing up for another service? For those who don't want to create an account.

Currently, SkipMode has an on-screen pop-up of sorts when commercial breaks hit. This can be annoying when watching regular programming as it may show up during the show, or during the commercials if I want to watch commercials during a recorded program.
Will this still be the case during the Super Bowl? That is, even if it's reversed, allowing us to skip to the commercials, will we be seeing the "Press D to Skip and resume show" during game play? Say, if we have to skip back during the game, will it be popping up until we hit clear? Assume someone is watching the game after it's over.

By the way, is there any news as to when the GUI problems are going to be fixed for gen3? Multiple times a month, I have to do Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play to fix the interface.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

dhoward said:


> the non-hydra operating system.


That's the issue.

You can use other triggers like Google Assistant or Alexa/Echo. Nothing for Siri yet.

In the IFTTT apps on your phone/device just start a new applet from scratch, using Google Assistant or Alexa as the "This" and the TiVo as the "That."

Its asks which TiVo to use and I'm having issues there but it looks like that's affecting only a few people.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Phil T said:


> Unfollow the group. You can still go in and look at the posts but it won't take over your feed.


Or do a 30 day snooze


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

*Instructions for setting up a second TiVo box with "Automatically trigger SkipMode"*

Login to IFTTT.
Select "*My Applets*".
Under "*Applets*", select the "*New Applet*" button.
Select the blue text "*+ this*".
Search for and select the "*TiVo*" service.
Select "*SKIP segment detected*".
Select your second TiVo box and then "*Create trigger*".
Select the blue text "*+ that*".
Search for and select the "*TiVo*" service.
Select "*Send remote control key*".
Select your second TiVo box, "*D BUTTON*", and "*Create action*".
Change the text displayed in the box to what you want the Applet named.
You probably want to turn off "*Receive notifications when this Applet runs*".
Select the "*Finish*" button.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TKnight206 said:


> By the way, is there any news as to when the GUI problems are going to be fixed for gen3? Multiple times a month, I have to do Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play to fix the interface.


Don't use Standby and disable power-saving modes until TiVo fixes the bug.

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SrLANGuy said:


> *Instructions for setting up a second TiVo box with "Automatically trigger SkipMode"*
> 
> Login to IFTTT.
> Select "*My Applets*".
> ...


I recommend editing the Applet after its creation to rename it with a label indicating the box with which it is associated. I also deleted the original Applet and recreated it from scratch, so that each Applet would be named for its associated box.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

LOL, this could actually get me to finally purchase an Amazon Alexa device--finally a real purpose for it, other than hearing the weather.  

Pardon my ignorance (no smart home equipment here) but, absent other equipment, will this function with an Amazon Dot alone, or would it require an Echo Plus with its built-in smart home hub?


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

This will work with an Echo dot alone.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> *Been over 24 hrs already since the new IFTTT SKIP feature, why is it taking so long to fix the double SKIP bug. *And I did't buy a Tivo to sit through 4 seconds of commercials!
> 
> ...IFTTT is a great enhancement to Tivo. I'm sure these minor issues will be worked out. And if the 4 seconds delay is an issue, then just set up kmttg on a Raspberry Pi Zero


24 hours? LOL.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> 24 hours? LOL.


Missed the , I guess.


----------



## Walter Lambert (Jul 7, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> That Facebook feed is taking over my FB page.


----------



## Walter Lambert (Jul 7, 2000)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I wanted to give you all a heads-up about a couple of experiments we're working on for this Sunday's big game. We don't usually tag commercial breaks in sporting events, because sporting events are mostly watched live, and many of them are regional by nature.
> 
> ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Walter Lambert said:


> Request IFTTT app
> TSN 840-xxxxxxxxxx
> Thank you


I don't think you want to post your personal info (TiVo TSN) to a public forum.

I recommend deleting your post, here: Big Game Sunday & IFTTT tests

.... and then PM'ing Ted or David the TSN info (via TCF's "Start a Conversation" mechanism).

Ted's and David's TCF IDs are posted here.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> The IFTTT app is being rolled-out to TiVos in waves, with priority for Hydra/gen4 boxes:


Waves?? C'mon... apps should be self-service on-demand. Imagine if the Google Play store worked like that.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> LOL, this could actually get me to finally purchase an Amazon Alexa device--finally a real purpose for it, other than hearing the weather.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance (no smart home equipment here) but, absent other equipment, will this function with an Amazon Dot alone, or would it require an Echo Plus with its built-in smart home hub?


Echos are cool for parties. Pair it with a bluetooth speaker and play Amazon music on demand by voice.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Cheezmo said:


> Isn't this a beyond crazy way to do this? Why isn't it just an option we enable in the Tivo (like ReplayTV used to have) to AutoSkip automatically all the time. Sending this through a cloud service is insane, unless you are trying to circumvent a legal issue by not building in the feature?





dianebrat said:


> ding ding ding... we have a winner!





larryhitz said:


> LITIGATION by advertisers crushed ReplayTV. Seems the courts don't like AUTOMATIC commercial skip.


And so, this new methodology (somehow) avoids the legal (whatever that might be) or other issue, through a going out and then back again system, which issue current SkipMode seemingly does not have? An automatic system has an issue whereas a semi-automatic system requiring a finger press or external (automated) software application avoids it?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Megamind said:


> This will work with an Echo dot alone.


Cool, _thanks_--will have to wait for the next Dot sale.  Finally, an excuse to buy one: a fully automatic SkipMode _plus_ weather reports.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> And so, this new methodology (somehow) avoids the legal (whatever that might be) or other issue, through a going out and then back again system, which issue current SkipMode seemingly does not have? An automatic system has an issue whereas a semi-automatic system requiring a finger press or external (automated) software application avoids it?


It basically comes down to who did the skipping. When Replay did the skipping, they got smacked down. When the user does the skipping, that's the user's choice and as much as they wish otherwise, broadcasters can't do a thing about it if the user chooses to skip commercials. If the user does so by pressing a button on the remote or by essentially running a script, as long as the user did it, all's good. Dish's Hopper did much the same as Replay, and the channels basically neutered it. Now the users can choose autoskip, but not until a number of days after the airing. This is a tactic that won't work with TiVo though, as TiVo isn't broadcasting anything so there's no contract renegotiation going on every three years.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

stile99 said:


> Now the users can choose autoskip, but not until a number of days after the airing.


IME shortly after the recording ends, often the same night. Certainly by the next morning for a tagged program.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> IME shortly after the recording ends, often the same night. Certainly by the next morning for a tagged program.


IME, typically within 2-3, or 5, minutes after the show's end.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

HerronScott said:


> Don't use Standby and disable power-saving modes until TiVo fixes the bug.
> 
> Scott


I use standby quote often to avoid my recordings getting interrupted by EAS tests.

It's been months. I would have thought they would fix it by now. Then again, they haven't fixed the guide for GSN after 17 months, so maybe I should give up hope of anything getting done.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

If you go to My Shows and wait there, the SKIP tags should load for the Super Bowl


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

pdhenry said:


> IME shortly after the recording ends, often the same night. Certainly by the next morning for a tagged program.


Stile99 is talking about Dish autohop autoskip. It is not activated until 3-7 days after airing on the locals now due to Dish's retransmission consent agreements. If dish loses access to a local channel then autohop is available at midnight like it used to be, if the dish customer still has access to the lost local via an antenna on the Hoppers.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> If you go to My Shows and wait there, the SKIP tags should load for the Super Bowl


Has not appeared yet here in Austin. The game is finished recording and the SKIP icon has not appeared. A second recording for This Is Us began after the Super Bowl recording ended and it's actually recording the end of the game and post game. This second recording is padded way out to be sure to get the TV show so it is not yet finished.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

I just heard from someone in Texas that theirs loaded. You have to stay on My Shows in order to force the SKIP tags to load faster


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> If you go to My Shows and wait there, the SKIP tags should load for the Super Bowl


Hopefully unrelated, but my Roamio Pro began cyclical reboots a few minutes after stopping the Super Bowl recording. 3 and counting.

Make that 4.

(Disconnected Pro from the network and it didn't reboot a 5th time.)

(Other Roamio Pro was also unstable after the SB recording completed. Disconnecting from network also stabilized it.)

(Both Roamio Pros again networked and seemingly OK.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Cool, _thanks_--will have to wait for the next Dot sale. Finally, an excuse to buy one: a fully automatic SkipMode _plus_ weather reports.


Unless I've missed something, the Dot (and Google devices) don't have anything to do with AutoSkip; that's just IFTTT.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I just heard from someone in Texas that theirs loaded. You have to stay on My Shows in order to force the SKIP tags to load faster


Will do thanks.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TKnight206 said:


> I use standby quote often to avoid my recordings getting interrupted by EAS tests.


Apparently the EAS tests here by Comcast don't appear to cause an issue (or we're never recording when they happen). 

Scott


----------



## TBoyd (Apr 9, 2000)

Got the IFTTT app connected, recorded the Super Bowl and got the Auto-Skip to go right to the commercials, avoiding the game. SLICK, like 'budder' ;-)


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

TiVo_Ted said:


> If you go to My Shows and wait there, the SKIP tags should load for the Super Bowl


Thanks. Recorded the game Tivo Bolt, use skip often..no green icon, played it once, nada.. so, the experiment here is a bust


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah Thanks. After all that promotion and hype, *SKIP* didn't even appear. Shocker. Not Surprised AT ALL. On a positive note, IFTTT works perfectly with any shows with *SKIP *I just wish it was a bit faster (snappier)


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks.. I see the app in my Bolt, so I may try the IFTTT..not sure.. for now, I get SKIP, but it would be easier or faster with IFTTT?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I waited for Skip to appear on the game, but it wasn't until after I deleted it that Skip actually kicked in (it's 1 AM here). I recovered the recording and it worked.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

HerronScott said:


> Apparently the EAS tests here by Comcast don't appear to cause an issue (or we're never recording when they happen).
> 
> Scott


I think there has been instances of the GUI bug happening unrelated to standby. Such as the DVR being on for hours and it happens. Either way, I wish they'd just fix it.

On another note, no problem with getting SkipMode for the Super Bowl on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I see SM icon next to Super Bowl and one after The Tonight Show, which didn't start until after midnight EST. Someone stayed up late for that.

Non-Hydra.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

osu1991 said:


> Stile99 is talking about Dish autohop autoskip. It is not activated until 3-7 days after airing on the locals now due to Dish's retransmission consent agreements. If dish loses access to a local channel then autohop is available at midnight like it used to be, if the dish customer still has access to the lost local via an antenna on the Hoppers.


Started to reply, good thing I decided to read the rest of the thread first. B-) I was indeed still referring to Dish, and that's why I said this is a tactic that won't work against TiVo. Not that I don't expect the broadcasters to try and find SOMETHING, but they don't have contract negotiations to use as a stick. I still think as long as the user sets it up, and not TiVo, then legally everything's peaches and cream. But who knows, there might be a judge with a kid in a very expensive college that the broadcasters could find.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Unless I've missed something, the Dot (and Google devices) don't have anything to do with AutoSkip; that's just IFTTT.


You're right and I should have answered @Mikeguy more precisely. You only need the dot or mini if you want to use voice commands as triggers to control the TiVo via IFTTT. The AutoSkip trigger is independent of that.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

drweb said:


> Thanks. Recorded the game Tivo Bolt, use skip often..no green icon, played it once, nada.. so, the experiment here is a bust


Can you please PM me your TSN so that I can look into why the tags didn't match on your box?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

brandenwan said:


> Yeah Thanks. After all that promotion and hype, *SKIP* didn't even appear. Shocker. Not Surprised AT ALL. On a positive note, IFTTT works perfectly with any shows with *SKIP *I just wish it was a bit faster (snappier)


Can I please get your TSN via a private message? I'd like to dig into why the tags didn't match on your box.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

Recorded Super Bowl on Bolt+ last night. Skip feature using ''D" button to go only to commercials while skipping the game worked perfectly this morning. Love it. Thanks TiVo.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Did not have skip when I went to bed around midnight ET. Was there when I woke up.

I had padded a LOT and stopped the recording when the game ended. I wonder if that affects the skip load? Does the Tivo not know it is done when I stopped the recording?


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

Game skip was a total success! Thanks!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

GameSKIP worked great, and thanks to the 30sec Advance on the Remote, I was also able to SKIP the commercials I viewed Live


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Game skip and IFTTT work fine on my Roamio base model. I never realized my remote could make noises until I tried the "find my remote" thing. Must say: the tones are pretty puny -- room had better be pretty quiet.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Unless I've missed something, the Dot (and Google devices) don't have anything to do with AutoSkip; that's just IFTTT.





Megamind said:


> You're right and I should have answered @Mikeguy more precisely. You only need the dot or mini if you want to use voice commands as triggers to control the TiVo via IFTTT. The AutoSkip trigger is independent of that.


Got it now, thanks. And so the 5 commercial-skip options (not including kmttg) are: (1) KISS: use the remote and your finger, using ff or the 30-second skip button (what a wonderful button command that has been!  ); (2) current SkipMode, using the remote to press the D/channel-up/skip button; (3) current SkipMode under Gen4, using the remote to press the voice button and then giving a skip voice command; (4) SkipMode in conjunction with an Alexa or Google device along with IFTTT (TiVo is working on this--the Alexa option seemingly already is there), using a skip voice command in place of remote button press; and (5) AutoSkip, using IFTTT.

Query: And so what if you actually want to watch the commercials after having turned the AutoSkip functionality on? Use rewind on the remote to back up, being careful to not go back into the program which thereby would trigger the skip point and AutoSkip again?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Only (5) does not require user intervention to SKIP, and is my favorite  (and to view the commercials with (5), AFAIK, you would need to open the IFTTT App at IFTTT.com (or the smartphone app) and turn the Applet OFF)


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TiVo_Ted said:


> This "GameSkip" functionality should work for all TiVo boxes that have SKIP enabled today. However, there are a few things that could go wrong. We use closed-captioning data as a guide to lineup our commercial tag markers with the program. This works great for regular shows, but not all commercials have closed-captioning. Similarly, if there are lots of local/regional commercials that air during the game, that could screw things up as well. If you record the game from NBC and your local station doesn't do anything fancy, we think (fingers crossed) it should work for everyone.
> 
> -Ted


Worked for me on Gen 3 Roamio, nice. Did not show up until today, did not happen within a few hours of when the game ended though I can't say exactly when it DID happen. Nice as I do want to watch the commercials. I fast forwarded through most of the game (though it WAS an exciting game). Just glad New England lost, I used to dislike Dallas and the California teams (other than the old Oakland Raiders with Stabler), now I root for ANYONE playing New England to beat them.


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I waited for Skip to appear on the game, but it wasn't until after I deleted it that Skip actually kicked in (it's 1 AM here). I recovered the recording and it worked.


Miracle this morning.. turned on TiVo TV, game has the green SKIP icon.. yeah, and it works, watched a few commercials.. experiment was a success!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> (3) current SkipMode *under Gen4, using the remote* to press the voice button and then giving a skip voice command;


"VOX Remote," to be perhaps overly clear.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Thanks for all of the positive reports on GameSkip. Also, thank you to a few of you who sent me your TSN's to investigate why it didn't work for you. We pulled the logs on a few boxes and discovered 2 different problems:

1. A couple of boxes had picked up the first tag file that we published right after the game, but had not yet picked up the edited tag file we published about 2 hours after the game. This cut out a long stretch of local commercials where were screwing up our matching algorithm.

2. Several boxes appeared to have signal reception problems. If portions of the closed captioning information are dropped/garbled, this causes a reduction in match rate and the box rejects the clip file.

In the next few days we're hoping to generate a report that helps us understand how well things worked for our entire customer base.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> In the next few days we're hoping to generate a report that helps us understand how well things worked for our entire customer base.


Thanks Ted. SB LII commercial reverse skips worked for me. On a Cable Roamio without Hydra.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> In the next few days we're hoping to generate a report that helps us understand how well things worked for our entire customer base.


And so the question becomes, how will TiVo use the info. in the future--is this a one-off experiment (or possibly a yearly Super Bowl event) or is there a broader application?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> "VOX Remote," to be perhaps overly clear.


Overly clear is always a good thing, especially for those (of us) new to the world of IFTTT. Looked into it and it seems like a marvelous world--I'm still amazed that it's a free service (partly why I mistakenly had assumed earlier that an Alexis or Google device would be needed in the mix).


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Tried the game skip this morning on my TiVo Bolt VOX and it worked fine.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

Super Bowl Skip mode didn't work for me. I added an hour of padding, if that made a difference. It does say it has skip mode, but doesn't skip. Roamio basic, non-Hydra.


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

Doesn't work on my non-Hydra Roamio either. Received the activation code on Sunday afternoon and configured IFTTT but never was able to get it to work.


----------



## homer123 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok, It's Tuesday and still no app or message on my Bolt+ running Hydra. What gives?


----------



## gjustice (Mar 8, 2003)

Tried the autoskip on the Superbowl and it worked great. Watched several shows last night with no hands on the remote. Didn't think the Skip button could be improved, but AutoSkip really did. Lag was generally 2-4 seconds from the screen popup to actual skip happening.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

DBrunetti said:


> Doesn't work on my non-Hydra Roamio either. Received the activation code on Sunday afternoon and configured IFTTT but never was able to get it to work.


gen3/non-Hydra isn't ready yet even though we can activate it (Ted indicated they need to backport a database change). Sorry if you are looking for the auto-skip feature that is (versus find your remote). 

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DBrunetti said:


> Doesn't work on my non-Hydra Roamio either. Received the activation code on Sunday afternoon and configured IFTTT but never was able to get it to work.


Get what to work? What is "it"?!?


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

Autoskip. I thought once IFTTT was configured with the activation code I received that autoskip would be functional. Seems now like there is more to it than that. I'm in no rush because I use kmttg autoskip which also works great.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DBrunetti said:


> Autoskip. I thought once IFTTT was configured with the activation code I received that autoskip would be functional. Seems now like there is more to it than that. I'm in no rush because I use kmttg autoskip which also works great.


The AutoSkip IFTTT Applet is currently only supported (functional) for Hydra/gen4 boxes; gen3 support is in the works.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... Posted by David Shoop (@tiv0_Shoop) to the TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate Facebook page a few hours ago:

Do you need the IFTTT App on your TiVo? Well, we are making it faster and easier to get you going!

Click on this link and submit your name and the TSN(s) you would like activated with IFTTT:

TiVo + IFTTT (Google docs form)​If you have sent us a Private Message and have NOT gotten a response, we're sorry. While we have done our best to keep up with the demand and personally respond to each and every one of you from time to time we may have missed a request. We're gonna fix that!

If you are having any problems getting up and running, post a brief description of your issue here and we will reach out! Thanks for being a TiVo fan. More fun is yet to come!

(link)​


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> Click on this link and submit your name and the TSN(s) you would like activated with IFTTT:
> 
> TiVo + IFTTT (Google docs form)​


Appreciate the link... setup was easy and just "witnessed" my first auto skip!


----------



## ryanoc (Nov 12, 2007)

I have not been able to get the autoskip to work on either of the 2 TiVos that I tried it on.
I don't get an error message. The applet says that it has never run.
I am able to say 'skip' to my google home to have the commercials skipped, but they aren't automatically skipping.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ryanoc said:


> I have not been able to get the autoskip to work on either of the 2 TiVos that I tried it on.


What is the Software Version reported for your boxes on the System Information screen?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> gen3/non-Hydra isn't ready yet even though we can activate it (Ted indicated they need to backport a database change). Sorry if you are looking for the auto-skip feature that is (versus find your remote).





krkaufman said:


> The AutoSkip IFTTT Applet is currently only supported (functional) for Hydra/gen4 boxes; gen3 support is in the works.


I guess I was confused as well--I thought, from Ted's initial post, that IFTTT was being enabled on Gen3 boxes in waves, starting last week. And then I thought that I recalled a later post from someone saying that if a box had the IFTTT app, one could enable AutoSkip. Perhaps I missed or forgot an interim thread saying that AutoSkip for Gen3 is not ready yet?

Ted post #5: "It [AutoSkip on Gen3 boxes] requires us to back-port a database change. I'm working with the product team on a plan to support this in the near future." And so, this is _outside of_ the above Gen3 wave schedule, then, I guess, with the wave schedule only applying to other IFTTT features, AutoSkip separately requiring the database change with no set completion date (other than the near future)?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

IFTTT was/is being rolled out to Gen 3 in waves, but IFTTT isn't sufficient for auto skip. Apparently the issue is in sending the trigger from the box, or in sending it correctly. 

When I tried it on my Exp 3 Bolt I could see error messages in IFTTT after watching ads that would have auto-skipped it it had worked correctly.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

From @TiVo_Ted's OP...


TiVo_Ted said:


> For auto-skip to work, you need to be running TiVo Experience 4.


Followup posts clarified that AutoSkip was also in the works for compatible gen3 boxes.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And my confusion was, that same original post then went on to state that TiVo was working to support IFTTT on Gen3 boxes but that, given the number of those boxes, would be doing so in waves starting last week--I took that to mean the "full solution" that TiVo was working on (including AutoSkip), not IFTTT alone. 

Ah, well, in the near future, as Ted said.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> For auto-skip to work, you need to be running TiVo Experience 4. We will be enabling IFTTT for all devices running TE4. We are working to support IFTTT on TiVo Experience 3 with all *other*
> features, ...


Regardless, AutoSkip is coming to gen3 BOLTs & Roamios when TiVo can make it happen.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep, regardless, "when TiVo can make it happen" being the operative words.  Although my guess is, this will be happening way sooner than later and I wouldn't be surprised to see a solution in place at any time now--hopefully, it is easier rather than not.

In the meanwhile, one can use VoiceSkip through an Alexa device--time to get that Amazon Echo Dot.


----------



## DRepke (Aug 14, 2017)

The Super Bowl skip did not work on my non-Hydra Roamio Plus either. It indicated that it was enabled but it does not work. The issue on my Roamio may be more related to the channel (i.e., NBC-HD) than the show itself. I have the same issue with many (if not all) shows recorded on NBC-HD on Spectrum Cable. I'm not certain whether or not NBC has ever worked but it certainly has not worked at all in at least the past several weeks. Right now I have several shows recorded from NBC-HD (including the Super Bowl) that all say they are "skip-enabled" but do NOT skip. Most, if not all, of the other major channels (i.e., CBS, ABC, Fox, etc.) work with skip mode -- but not NBC. Does anyone else have this issue? Is there anything I can do to get skip-mode working for NBC?


----------



## ryanoc (Nov 12, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> What is the Software Version reported for your boxes on the System Information screen?


Box 1. 20.7.RC18-USC-11-849
Box 2. 20.7.4.RC18-848-6-848


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ryanoc said:


> Box 1. 20.7.RC18-USC-11-849
> Box 2. 20.7.4.RC18-848-6-848


20.* means gen3, not Hydra/gen4 (21.*), so AutoSkip isn't yet available to those boxes. It's in the works.


----------



## ryanoc (Nov 12, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> 20.* means gen3, not Hydra/gen4 (21.*), so AutoSkip isn't yet available to those boxes. It's in the works.


Thanks!


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

set it up on my hydra roamio this morning. works great


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My IFTTT-enabled Hydra Roamio Pro never got the Skip tag for the Super Bowl recording either.


----------



## Avitt (Feb 2, 2018)

> In the meanwhile, one can use VoiceSkip through an Alexa device--time to get that Amazon Echo Dot.


What Alexa skill is associated with "VoiceSkip"? I don't see anything that can be used to make Alexa activate the skip command, without IFTTT...


----------



## Ilene (Dec 26, 2001)

Avitt said:


> What Alexa skill is associated with "VoiceSkip"? I don't see anything that can be used to make Alexa activate the skip command, without IFTTT...


You can only use Alexa voice skip if you have a Harmony Hub with 2 Harmony skills enabled. The IFTTT allows for you to do this using Alexa without a hub using IFTTT trigger.


----------



## Avitt (Feb 2, 2018)

Ilene said:


> You can only use Alexa voice skip if you have a Harmony Hub with 2 Harmony skills enabled. The IFTTT allows for you to do this using Alexa without a hub using IFTTT trigger.


Ahhh...ok, thanks! I had dabbled with a cheap Broadlink hub, but decided against investing in the Harmony...Looking forward to receiving the IFTTT app.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

So I'm not sure I like the auto-skip IFTTT implementation. It's a little slow so sometimes I forget and press the skip button. Then the IFTTT kicks in and the show jumps again all the way past the next set of commercials. So I go and rewind back right to where I want it and then the show skips ahead again after a few seconds. I realize that I needed to rewind a few seconds earlier so that the IFTTT skip can still operate. All in all it was kind of annoying. 

It's a cool feature but practically of little help. I have the remote right next to me and can press the skip button faster than it takes the IFTTT to kick in. Plus if you ever want to actually move around via trick play, all kinds of weird things can happen. I think I'm going to disable and just go back to pressing the button myself.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like it. I was a bit worried about the time delay, but it's reasonable in practice and short enough to not be a big deal. If they can find a way to cut it down a bit more, even better.

They do probably need to add in some logic to avoid invoking IFTTT when users are using 30 second jump, scan, fast-forwarding, or re-winding.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

NYHeel said:


> So I'm not sure I like the auto-skip IFTTT implementation. It's a little slow so sometimes I forget and press the skip button. Then the IFTTT kicks in and the show jumps again all the way past the next set of commercials. So I go and rewind back right to where I want it and then the show skips ahead again after a few seconds. I realize that I needed to rewind a few seconds earlier so that the IFTTT skip can still operate. All in all it was kind of annoying.
> 
> It's a cool feature but practically of little help. I have the remote right next to me and can press the skip button faster than it takes the IFTTT to kick in. Plus if you ever want to actually move around via trick play, all kinds of weird things can happen. I think I'm going to disable and just go back to pressing the button myself.


I was wondering if there might be issues. Been thinking, VoiceSkip might be the way to go, in conjunction with an Alexa device.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> I was wondering if there might be issues. Been thinking, VoiceSkip might be the way to go, in conjunction with an Alexa device.


If you have smarthome voice control, I'd think AutoSkip would be the way to go ... but with a voice control for toggling it on and off. Plus whatever discrete voice controls you'd want for when AutoSkip is off.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

NYHeel said:


> It's a little slow so sometimes I forget and press the skip button.


I think you have to retrain your mind. I have only seen it skip a few times and I found myself wanting to pick up the remote and hit Skip. By the time I look for the remote it kicks in and it's good to go. I'm guessing after a few shows it will sink in and become second nature.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Can I please get your TSN via a private message? I'd like to dig into why the tags didn't match on your box.


Hi Ted. I sent you a message in conversations on Tuesday and a short post on your profile page. I am sure you busy but just wanted to follow up. In my efforts to be somewhat invisible, I think I have done myself a disservice. Hopefully I'll hear from you soon. Thank you again for offering to help. Echoing what I wrote in my conversation, the issue corrected itself. I finally did receive the SKIP icon and it worked beautifully. Thanks again.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi all, I figured I'd put a footnote into this thread now that we have final data on how Game Skip worked. If you go back to my first post in this thread, you'll see that we knew there was some risk that things wouldn't work perfectly. It turns out we were right. We ended up with a match rate of just under 80% - technically a C+ We took a look at a bunch of boxes that didn't get a match, and as I mentioned earlier, we believe that some people had some minor reception problems which garbled the closed caption information which we use for matching. Also, there was a commercial late in the game for a new media platform called Blacture. This commercial did not have closed captions, and that gap caused some match failures as well. We could have increased the percentage match even higher, but it would have required us to extend the commercial break into the game a bit to grab some more clean captioning from the game coverage. It wouldn't have been bad for people manually skipping, but for those of you testing Auto Skip, you would have had a worse experience. By the time we got that far with our investigation, it was Wednesday, and it didn't seem worth doing anything more. We're going to learn from this and hopefully come back next year with something even better! Thanks everyone for participating and for your patience. I'm sorry we couldn't get it to work for everyone.

p.s. - In case you're wondering, here were my 3 favorite commercials:
- M&M with Danny DeVito
- Doritos Blaze vs. Mountain Dew Ice
- Squarespace - Keanu Reeves


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

What is the status of auto-skip for the non-hydra Tivos?


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

Autoskip seemed to ok for several days, but I had to disable it last night. I’d wait until 20-30 sec after the skip message and had to press D on the remote, then, at some random point in the show , maybe 3-5 min later, it would skip the rest of the show segment and the next set of commercials... had to rewind to watch the skipped show segment. I have also tried to fight with the autoskip at the end of shows to watch the preview of the upcoming episode... I lost the fight until cancelling autoskip. I’ll be glad to jump back in on the beta when it’s ready for more testing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

I’m really interested on the feedback/input of the crew here: I’ve got a Roamio Plus running gen 3 and I’ve been dreaming of a feature like AutoSkip for years (since back when I got my first TiVo and abandoned my VCR that would detect inaudible network signals and auto fast forward over commercials). I’ve got the IFTTT working with my Alexa and the “trigger Skip” works mediocre (so far it’s seems to fail 30-40% of the time whereas my pre-existing option of “Alexa, tell harmony to press channel up” works almost all the time). Should I figure out how to upgrade my Roamio to Hydra (?) so I can get access to AutoSkip and live the dream or is it annoyingly buggy so I should spare myself and wait for it to improve and tritrate down to gen 3 functionality? (Or should I get Bolt Vox because I’ve been thinking about going 4K anyway? LOL.) I am generally an early adopter (except for 4K and Bolt, obvi) and enjoy beta testing; but watching my stories is sacred to me and if something interferes with my ability to watch important programs, like Real Housewives or American Crime Story, as described by a couple people above...I don’t want to be hyperbolic but it would for sure be the end of the world! So what’s the recommendation of people here: get my Roamio on Hydra (live the dream) OR wait for improvements/gen 3 functionality?


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

My auto skip was working very good, about 95% of the time and then it quit working at all. I have tried deleting and redoing the app several times with no luck. Anyone have any ideas on how to get this working again.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

zexel said:


> My auto skip was working very good, about 95% of the time and then it quit working at all. I have tried deleting and redoing the app several times with no luck. Anyone have any ideas on how to get this working again.


Does the app on your phone indicate any activity (error log, etc)? If it's not receiving the request at all, maybe a simple reboot of the TiVo will resolve this.


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

mrizzo80 said:


> Does the app on your phone indicate any activity (error log, etc)? If it's not receiving the request at all, maybe a simple reboot of the TiVo will resolve this.


I've tried rebooting with no change. The app shows no activity.


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

zexel said:


> I've tried rebooting with no change. The app shows no activity.


I just checked the Tivo ifttt facebook page, a lot of comments about the autoskip failing to work today after working ok. Must be on tivo's end I'll wait and see if they fix it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jeffrypennock said:


> I'm really interested on the feedback/input of the crew here: I've got a Roamio Plus running gen 3 and I've been dreaming of a feature like AutoSkip for years (since back when I got my first TiVo and abandoned my VCR that would detect inaudible network signals and auto fast forward over commercials). I've got the IFTTT working with my Alexa and the "trigger Skip" works mediocre (so far it's seems to fail 30-40% of the time whereas my pre-existing option of "Alexa, tell harmony to press channel up" works almost all the time). Should I figure out how to upgrade my Roamio to Hydra (?) so I can get access to AutoSkip and live the dream or is it annoyingly buggy so I should spare myself and wait for it to improve and tritrate down to gen 3 functionality? (Or should I get Bolt Vox because I've been thinking about going 4K anyway? LOL.) I am generally an early adopter (except for 4K and Bolt, obvi) and enjoy beta testing; but watching my stories is sacred to me and if something interferes with my ability to watch important programs, like Real Housewives or American Crime Story, as described by a couple people above...I don't want to be hyperbolic but it would for sure be the end of the world! So what's the recommendation of people here: get my Roamio on Hydra (live the dream) OR wait for improvements/gen 3 functionality?


AutoSkip will be coming to Gen3.

Can you live with Hydra's limitations and its paradigm?


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

zexel said:


> My auto skip was working very good, about 95% of the time and then it quit working at all. I have tried deleting and redoing the app several times with no luck. Anyone have any ideas on how to get this working again.


Same here was working fine until yesterday my tivo was freezing and had that grey arrow screen come up. I rebooted the tivo and also went online and turned the app off and on again. Still not working at all


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

From Facebook last night:



Dylan Wondra said:


> Hi! We have discovered the root cause of why the applets stopped working yesterday. Unfortunately, we will not be able to deploy the fix until Monday. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I _*so*_ dislike companies relying on Facebook to convey info. . . . .


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Megamind said:


> From Facebook last night:





> Dylan Wondra said:
> Hi! We have discovered the root cause of why the applets stopped working yesterday. Unfortunately, we will not be able to deploy the fix until Monday. Thank you for your patience!


Tivo should have sent out a "Tivo" message about this.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Tivo should have sent out a "Tivo" message about this.


My take is TiVo (as a company) isn't endorsing the App per se. Perhaps if it becomes polished enough they might however even if it does they may not want to get into bed with it for one or more reasons...

Last night was the first night I tried to use it (have had it for a week or so) and it wasn't a pleasant experience and came real close to disabling the App and that was that.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Since the FB message said they were having problems last night, you might want to give is another try (working fine for me)


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Patrick Linley said:


> Autoskip seemed to ok for several days, but I had to disable it last night. I'd wait until 20-30 sec after the skip message and had to press D on the remote, then, at some random point in the show , maybe 3-5 min later, it would skip the rest of the show segment and the next set of commercials... had to rewind to watch the skipped show segment. I have also tried to fight with the autoskip at the end of shows to watch the preview of the upcoming episode... I lost the fight until cancelling autoskip. I'll be glad to jump back in on the beta when it's ready for more testing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I turned it off as well. This is something that seems like a good idea but in practice I don't really like it. I'm someone that keeps the remote near me and can quickly and easily press the button when the commercial break occurs. I'd rather just press the button then wait a few seconds for it to go on its own. Then there are the issues when you forget that auto-skip is there and press the skip button. You get a double skip and have to rewind back. Kind of tedious and annoying.

With that said, I love the idea of TiVo trying to innovate and using third party tools to improve their product. I'm just going to pass on this one specific implementation. I'm still excited about the coming far field voice control via the likes of Amazon Alexa and Google Home.

Lastly, big thumbs up to Tivo for implementing skip mode on the NBC Olympics broadcasts, or at the very least the primetime broadcasts. That was a nice surprise.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> ...You get a double skip and have to rewind back. Kind of tedious and annoying...


You don't have to use rewind to go back, just hit CH DOWN and it will take you back to the last skip point.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Tried it for a second time last night and it skipped like a champ. I think this should have its own thread for more exposure...


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

Charles R said:


> Tried it for a second time last night and it skipped like a champ. I think this should have its own thread for more exposure...


Same experience tonight. And I agree that separate thread for this functionality makes sense.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

> Lastly, big thumbs up to Tivo for implementing skip mode on the NBC Olympics broadcasts, or at the very least the primetime broadcasts. That was a nice surprise.


Thanks for noticing! We haven't done this before, but based on the feedback from the Super Bowl and the time change to SK, I decided to approve some extra hours to see how it went. The push-back partial commercial/program are throwing us a curve ball. Commercial or Program?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Charles R said:


> My take is TiVo (as a company) isn't endorsing the App per se. Perhaps if it becomes polished enough they might however even if it does they may not want to get into bed with it for one or more reasons...
> 
> Last night was the first night I tried to use it (have had it for a week or so) and it wasn't a pleasant experience and came real close to disabling the App and that was that.


Well, we are "supporting it" via our Innovation team, but it's not a fully supported feature yet. There are a lot of moving parts to get IFTTT working, and most of the other Applets on IFTTT aren't as time sensitive as Auto-Skip.

Once we have more details on the double skip issue and service down-time, I'll post more details on what happened. Maybe someone can create an IFTTT thread?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DrThomasHo (Feb 19, 2018)

When will the Premiere & XL4 support IFTTT?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Thanks for noticing! We haven't done this before, but based on the feedback from the Super Bowl and the time change to SK, I decided to approve some extra hours to see how it went. *The push-back partial commercial/program are throwing us a curve ball. Commercial or Program? *


Clever trick there by the network, no?

I think you have to be conservative and consider them program, like program end credits that get pushed to one side for a simultaneous network ad for a different program.


----------



## joecom (Sep 10, 2014)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Well, we are "supporting it" via our Innovation team, but it's not a fully supported feature yet. There are a lot of moving parts to get IFTTT working, and most of the other Applets on IFTTT aren't as time sensitive as Auto-Skip.
> 
> Once we have more details on the double skip issue and service down-time, I'll post more details on what happened. Maybe someone can create an IFTTT thread?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Suffering from the double skip as well. Especially when I decide to manually fast forward to get to let's say the last 15m of the show. When I play it will auto skip and it becomes a war back and forth to get it to start where I want. usually I have to go back to th previous commercial and get it lined up just right to auto skip to the next where I actually want it to be. I feel it could be smarter like not auto skip on rewind and not when person is manually fast forwarding.

Another issue is I got so annoyed with it during the olympics that I disabled it. The next day it was auto skipping again. I checked my IFTT and it was still disabled. Guess it has a mind of its own.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

joecom said:


> Suffering from the double skip as well.


I wonder if they could disable it for a (single) recording via x key? Back when I used Windows Media Center there was an app that stored the commercial breaks and would auto skip them. If it guessed wrong (not all that often) you could hit a key and disable it for the recording.


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

I believe you can temporarily disable IFTTT Autoskip by turning the app off on your phone or computer. After the show is over you turn it back on.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> &#8230;Maybe someone can create an IFTTT thread?


I'll try: IFTTT Apps for Tivo


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Ted's and David's TCF IDs...
> 
> @TiVo_Ted (start a conversation)
> @tiv0_Shoop (start a conversation)​... and "Start a Conversation" is the PM-equivalent function.


Anybody know what the story is to get the IFTTT app pushed to my boxes? They've been running Hydra since the first weekend it was available. I PM'd @TiVo_Ted and @tiv0_Shoop, but that didn't get me anywhere.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

If you're on Facebook, try:
tivo.ifttt.innovate


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

ebockelman said:


> Anybody know what the story is to get the IFTTT app pushed to my boxes? They've been running Hydra since the first weekend it was available. I PM'd @TiVo_Ted and @tiv0_Shoop, but that didn't get me anywhere.


You go here, IFTTT, follow the steps.. sign up, then verify your Tivo.. done.. then, pick the app from your listings... hope that helps... DrWeb


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

ebockelman said:


> Anybody know what the story is to get the IFTTT app pushed to my boxes? They've been running Hydra since the first weekend it was available. I PM'd @TiVo_Ted and @tiv0_Shoop, but that didn't get me anywhere.





drweb said:


> You go here, IFTTT, follow the steps.. sign up, then verify your Tivo.. done.. then, pick the app from your listings... hope that helps... DrWeb


He needs the app on his TiVo to be able to verify the TiVo. Go here to find the support forum (if you use Facebook):
Log In or Sign Up to View

They've set up a google form to collect TSNs to provide the needed TiVo app:
TiVo + IFTTT

If you've already submitted your info to the form and still haven't seen the app after a couple days, you'll need to join the group and message one of the moderators (Dylan Wondra and David Shoop tend to be fairly responsive via FB) that you need the app pushed to your TiVo:
Log In or Sign Up to View

Once they make the app available, it'll provide the linking code you need for IFTTT. They have some preliminary documentation in the files section of the Facebook group here: Log In or Sign Up to View

And finally, they have a Google form to record issues here:
TiVo + IFTTT Feedback

NOTE: All of this functionality is still considered beta, so set expectations accordingly. Things will break and unexpected behavior may(probably will) happen.

If you're not a Facebook user(a growing demographic these days  ), and need to get their attention, post back here. I or another FB/TiVocommunity crossover user can bring it up there.


----------



## tiv0_Shoop (Feb 1, 2018)

gonzotek said:


> He needs the app on his TiVo to be able to verify the TiVo. Go here to find the support forum (if you use Facebook):
> Log In or Sign Up to View
> 
> They've set up a google form to collect TSNs to provide the needed TiVo app:
> ...


Gonzotek is correct - these are all the ways that you can connect with us or get the IFTTT app on your box for activation. I typically don't login to this forum or check messages, but you can ping me through the Facebook user group or drop your TSN(s) into the google form. We are trying to gear up to a full launch (bug fixing and stabilizing the features) while working on some additional roadmap items.


----------



## frischa (Oct 15, 2018)

I do not see the IFTTT app on my tivo, and I asked to join the group on Facebook and no response.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

frischa said:


> I do not see the IFTTT app on my tivo, and I asked to join the group on Facebook and no response.


What box and software version are you running?

And when did you make the request to join the Facebook group?


----------



## NewfD90 (Dec 9, 2015)

I had all this working great on my Bolt and 3 Minis.

I recently upgraded my Bolt internal HD and the that unit stopped automatic skipping. I've tried resyncing it with IFTTT and I even deleted ALL my Tivo triggers and integration at ifttt.com. All to no avail.

Does something at tivo.com need to be reset? Anybody else had this issue after a HD R&R?

Thanks!


----------



## frischa (Oct 15, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> What box and software version are you running?
> 
> And when did you make the request to join the Facebook group?


I made the request on Saturday night. Not sure how long it takes is all. I just upgraded to the new interface, whatever they are calling it these days. Roamio Plus.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

frischa said:


> I do not see the IFTTT app on my tivo, and I asked to join the group on Facebook and no response.


On my Roamio, the IFTTT app is between Pandora and Tips&Tricks. It should display if you select the Smart Home category (or All).

It does not show on the Add & Manage Apps screen. Those are used with Search.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

frischa said:


> I made the request on Saturday night. Not sure how long it takes is all.


I don't know, either, but I don't expect them to be working weekends on it given its beta status. I'd think you should hear from them soon; otherwise, post back here.


----------



## frischa (Oct 15, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> I don't know, either, but I don't expect them to be working weekends on it given its beta status. I'd think you should hear from them soon; otherwise, post back here.


Fair enough. Looking forward to auto-skip. Otherwise, no real point in the upgrade to Hydra


----------



## frischa (Oct 15, 2018)

It came through after I messaged them on Facebook. Autoskip is working.


----------



## ovitphi (Jan 4, 2017)

gonzotek said:


> He needs the app on his TiVo to be able to verify the TiVo. Go here to find the support forum (if you use Facebook):
> Log In or Sign Up to View
> 
> They've set up a google form to collect TSNs to provide the needed TiVo app:
> ...


I wanted to use Google Home voice commands. 
The facebook group is not there anymore. Is there another link I can use to have the IFTTT app pushed to my Tivo Roamio and Minis. I have Tivo Roamio and Minis with Hydra but the IFTTT app is not listed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ovitphi said:


> I wanted to use Google Home voice commands.
> The facebook group is not there anymore. Is there another link I can use to have the IFTTT app pushed to my Tivo Roamio and Minis. I have Tivo Roamio and Minis with Hydra but the IFTTT app is not listed.


Start by submitting your info via the Google Form linked in the post you quoted.

I'll post a link to the updated Facebook group when I get back to my PC.

edit: New general FB "TiVo Innovate" group (distinct from TiVo Support): TiVo.Innovate


----------

